# Canon Refurbished Cameras & Lenses



## canon23 (Jul 26, 2013)

For those that have purchased refurbished canon cameras & lenses directly from the Canon.com store, how have your experiences been? How has your purchases perform overall? Any insights? I have never purchased refurbished but always bought new but am considering it. Thx!


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Only did once....a 100-400....and I've been pleased. I bought it during a sale and got, I think, 20% off the usual refurb price. Now that they come with a 1 year warranty from Canon, I think it is a good option.


----------



## killswitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Bought a refurb 70-200 IS II few weeks back. Was my first refurb purchase from Canon store. The lens is practically new, functions flawlessly. Happy with my purchase so far!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a canon refurbished 7D from Adorama this week and the thing looks brand new (sealed, from Canon).

Bringing it out this weekend, but I wouldn't be able to tell it from a new one.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 26, 2013)

Bought a EF-S 10-22 and later a 5DII, and was happy with both purchases. Now with a one year warranty, going refurbished is a no-brainer.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a refurbished lens from Canon that did have a problem with it. But, their customer support could not have been nicer and offered to either replace the lens or issue me a refund. I had decided I didn't like the focal length after all so I opted for the refund. Canon paid for the return postage too. Stuff happens and they took care of it. I would definitely consider buying a Canon refurbished lens again, especially now that they offer the one-year warranty.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 26, 2013)

Agreed with all of this- to date, I've bought a 7d, 50 1.4, and 2 430ex IIs. Most of them during sales, and they've been indistinguishable from new every time. Once I save up some money, my "go full-frame" plan is to buy a refurb 5d3 with canon loyalty program discount (have an old P&S to use for this), and 24-70 if I can get a discount on that too. 

(Canon Loyalty Program makes every day your birthday- trade in an old body (doesn't have to be functional, or remotely new. Could be P&S or film SLR), get a discount on a refurb body, sometimes lenses from what I hear.)


----------



## Freddie (Jul 26, 2013)

I purchased the 100-400L IS lens refurbished in 2010 and it's the sharpest one I've had so far. I recently bought a 5D MK III from them during one of the sales.
Both items were immaculate and function perfectly so far.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 26, 2013)

While on the hunt for a decent 50 1.4, i bought the third one from canon refurb store.

It was horrible. Just sent it back. Typical focusing problem..actually that was the worst one our of the 4 i 'interviewed'


----------



## canon23 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks All for your feedback. So I just purchased the refurbished 5D Mark III through the CLP...final price w/tax included came out to be $2545.88. Crossing my fingers that I get a flawless one!!


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 26, 2013)

canon23 said:


> For those that have purchased refurbished canon cameras & lenses directly from the Canon.com store, how have your experiences been? How has your purchases perform overall? Any insights? I have never purchased refurbished but always bought new but am considering it. Thx!


I've bought two lenses as refurbs, and they've been fine. One did have an issue, but it was repaired under warranty conditions.

They start at 20% off Canon MSRP, and often you can get them on sale at the Canon Refurb store, and save as much as another 20%!

They recently boosted the warranty from 90 Days to 1 year (same as a new camera or lens), so it's practically a no-brainer.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 26, 2013)

canon23 said:


> Thanks All for your feedback. So I just purchased the refurbished 5D Mark III through the CLP...final price w/tax included came out to be $2545.88. Crossing my fingers that I get a flawless one!!



Really? What did you turn in for the loyalty?

That's my no-divorce price!


----------



## canon23 (Jul 26, 2013)

dstppy said:


> canon23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks All for your feedback. So I just purchased the refurbished 5D Mark III through the CLP...final price w/tax included came out to be $2545.88. Crossing my fingers that I get a flawless one!!
> ...



It's a P&S camera...I didn't have the model, serial # on me, but they processed the order for me w/o it and said they mail me a label to send in my broken P&S camera. Yea, I find the price to be attractive. I missed the BigValueInc. sale last week (same price), but there's +/- with both offers...BVInc./new, but no warranty...Canon/Refurb. w/one year warranty. I would've been happen with either


----------



## canon23 (Jul 26, 2013)

canon23 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > canon23 said:
> ...



and they threw in a Refurbished Digital Gadget Bag 200DG for me too


----------



## dstppy (Jul 26, 2013)

Excellent. Looks like I'm stoppin at the goodwill store tomorrow 

Good thing the wife doesn't know about the 7D refurb


----------

